# Have we got any good nano LED ideas yet?



## JohnC (8 May 2013)

Hi,

I've kept checking now and again on this area of the forum for good LED lights (cheapish) for a 30cm cube project but not seeing any decent leads....

Can anyone pint me in the right direction? I'm doing three tanks so it has to be with a budget in mind.

Lights that have been proven good for plant growth....
Thanks,
John


----------



## biffster (8 May 2013)

i have hear good reports about these 
EHEIM aquaLight LED


----------



## JohnC (8 May 2013)

biffster said:


> i have hear good reports about these
> EHEIM aquaLight LED


 

I was going to say they looked a bit expensive but i'm finding models for around £70 which is upper end of what I would like to pay but interesting. I had ruled out Eheim.

Would one grow most stuff you think?


----------



## sa80mark (8 May 2013)

Have a look at the tmc mini 400 ive seen some very impressive tanks using these 
Mark


----------



## Steve Smith (8 May 2013)

Second the TMC mini, although if you want to control/dim it you'll spend more on a control unit.  Also, mounting brackets/rails are extra.


----------



## JohnC (8 May 2013)

it's all so ugly thou


----------



## JohnC (8 May 2013)

For the £5 difference i'd prefer the Eheim.

Still thou, nothing cheaper about yet?


----------



## JohnC (8 May 2013)

30cm Small Nano Tropical Aquarium Fish Tank Blue/White LED Light Boyu LED-03-30 | eBay


----------



## JohnC (8 May 2013)

UP Aqua clamp LED light for nano planted aquarium 8000K PRO-LED-Y-25 25-30CM | eBay


----------



## clonitza (9 May 2013)

You can try these ones: Rapid LED


----------



## JohnC (9 May 2013)

clonitza said:


> You can try these ones: Rapid LED


they are MORE expensive then the eheim ones 

Have no one reviewed or tried the two i just posted? Since i'm looking to get three it's either going to be 3x£30ish or 3x£65. Big difference to my end wallet.


----------



## dmachado (9 May 2013)

Well, I have this 10mm ebay leds setup on a 28L nano:


















The plants love the light! No CO2 and minimal fertilization.

Cheers.


----------



## clonitza (9 May 2013)

JohnC said:


> they are MORE expensive then the eheim ones


 
The 7W Eheim lamp ~ 84$ (is it dimmable?)
RapidLED (3x Cree 5W,  Dimmable Nano Driver, Heatsink, Adhesive)  ~ 65$ or you can go for cheap ebay leds.


----------



## JohnC (9 May 2013)

clonitza said:


> The 7W Eheim lamp ~ 84$ (is it dimmable?)
> RapidLED (3x Cree 5W, Dimmable Nano Driver, Heatsink, Adhesive) ~ 65$ or you can go for cheap ebay leds.



ok i must have clicked the wrong links i was seeing much more expensive. I'd prefer to buy something factory produced. I want to make this look as professional as possible, yet not blow the budget. Yes it would be cheap but i'm already veto'ing the TMC through asthetics. Why spend all my time making a beautiful trio of nano's to have an ugly mass of wires and DIY ballast on top


----------



## GHNelson (9 May 2013)

LED Aquarium Light 30lamps 3Blue 27White 15~22cm fish tank Antenna type 100~240V | eBay
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (9 May 2013)

Hidom Clip On Aquarium LED Light Fish Tank Lamp Two Colour | eBay
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (9 May 2013)

hogan53 said:


> LED Aquarium Light 30lamps 3Blue 27White 15~22cm fish tank Antenna type 100~240V | eBay
> hoggie


This light sometimes is sold in the UK with a uk plug/adapter....similar to a phone charger.
I have a couple of these nice little lights.
hoggie


----------



## dmachado (9 May 2013)

JohnC said:


> ok i must have clicked the wrong links i was seeing much more expensive. I'd prefer to buy something factory produced. I want to make this look as professional as possible, yet not blow the budget. Yes it would be cheap but i'm already veto'ing the TMC through asthetics. Why spend all my time making a beautiful trio of nano's to have an ugly mass of wires and DIY ballast on top



There's a cover over those leds, no wires in sight, and there's no ballast...  Of course, DIY is one's choice.


----------



## JohnC (10 May 2013)

hogan53 said:


> This light sometimes is sold in the UK with a uk plug/adapter....similar to a phone charger.
> I have a couple of these nice little lights.
> hoggie


What kinda light levels do they produce? mediumish?


----------



## Eboeagles (11 May 2013)

I've got one of these on my 20l and love it:

Nano LED 'af' | Facebook


----------



## JohnC (11 May 2013)

Eboeagles said:


> I've got one of these on my 20l and love it:
> 
> Nano LED 'af' | Facebook


That is freaking beautiful.....

what level of light do you think it is giving you? how much did it cost and where from?


----------



## rebus (11 May 2013)

Eboeagles said:


> I've got one of these on my 20l and love it:
> 
> Nano LED 'af' | Facebook


Do you have a link for these for sale? just what I'm looking for.

Stu.


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 May 2013)

Try this LED floodlight  10 Watt 700 LM LED SMD Flood light lights Day White Floodlight Outdoor washlight | eBay They've come in for some critisim for being a bit dim but it's just a question of finding the right wattage to fit the purpose. A 10 watt 6500k should be fine for moderate to high light (in a nano), and it's only £9.00 inc P&P; got to be worth a punt. I like the aesthetics too, kinda retro industrial.

I'm making a luminaire for my 70 litre using 2x20w units and it looks extremely cool, suspended form Arcadia wires, and all for around £75.00; should give me high light.


----------



## Eboeagles (11 May 2013)

rebus said:


> Do you have a link for these for sale? just what I'm looking for.
> 
> Stu.


 
They're very good looking; reminiscent of the light for the Tropica Aquacube which is my favourite looking nano set up.

pm Jur4ik - he makes and sells them.


----------



## Eboeagles (11 May 2013)

JohnC said:


> That is freaking beautiful.....
> 
> 
> 
> what level of light do you think it is giving you? how much did it cost and where from?


 
I agree I can't believe there aren't far more out there.

Jur4ik will be able to help you with the info. Its been ample on my 20l Dennerle. I have a feeling he will adjust the light for your size of aquarium. They aren't that cheap but they are well worth the money, especially considering they are pretty bespoke.

Here's a rubbish photo of it over my tank


----------



## JohnC (11 May 2013)

Eboeagles said:


> I agree I can't believe there aren't far more out there.
> 
> Jur4ik will be able to help you with the info. Its been ample on my 20l Dennerle. I have a feeling he will adjust the light for your size of aquarium. They aren't that cheap but they are well worth the money, especially considering they are pretty bespoke.
> 
> Here's a rubbish photo of it over my tank


 

Are we talking more expensive then the Eheim light?

Remember i'm needing 3.....


----------



## JohnC (11 May 2013)

Troi said:


> Try this LED floodlight  10 Watt 700 LM LED SMD Flood light lights Day White Floodlight Outdoor washlight | eBay They've come in for some critisim for being a bit dim but it's just a question of finding the right wattage to fit the purpose. A 10 watt 6500k should be fine for moderate to high light (in a nano), and it's only £9.00 inc P&P; got to be worth a punt. I like the aesthetics too, kinda retro industrial.
> 
> I'm making a luminaire for my 70 litre using 2x20w units and it looks extremely cool, suspended form Arcadia wires, and all for around £75.00; should give me high light.


Interesting. But i'm going for wooden, natural look on these nanos. Just finishing applying danish oil to the cabinets just now.


----------



## Steve Smith (12 May 2013)

JohnC said:


> Just finishing applying danish oil to the cabinets just now.


 
Kinky


----------



## JohnC (12 May 2013)

Steve Smith said:


> Kinky


Yes they are.....


----------



## Eboeagles (12 May 2013)

JohnC said:


> Are we talking more expensive then the Eheim light?
> 
> Remember i'm needing 3.....


Best to pm Jur4ik I bought mine just as he was starting to make them, so no idea what price he is selling them for - he will probably do you a deal on 3 too...


----------



## JohnC (12 May 2013)

Eboeagles said:


> Best to pm Jur4ik I bought mine just as he was starting to make them, so no idea what price he is selling them for - he will probably do you a deal on 3 too...


pm sent last night. cheers for the tip.


----------

